# New park (for me!) in Redmond WA



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I heard about the Redmond Watershed from some people we board with so I thought I'd try it out. Was very glad I did. 

The trails are very well maintained (not covered in mulch like Redmond Ridge) and well marked. I did run into a few mountain bikes, they were the most considerate bikers I've ever met. I hope the next ones we met are as good!

Total length of the trip that day was just over nine miles over smooth hard pack with a few rocks scattered here and there for good measure. 

There are a couple of trails that are closed to horses here. They're gated though so you don't have to worry about getting into trouble accidentally!

Totally recommend the Watershed for a quick close to home ride if you're in the Seattle area.

I've got more pics, video, and a printable map here if you're interested.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

You should also check out Bridle Trails over in Kirkland. I boarded at a stable just next to it and loved to ride the trails there.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, the scenery is beautiful! I would love to ride there someday.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

I know Redmond Watershed, well, at least the "old" Redmond Watershed. Before the development was there the entire hill top was woods and trails - it was absolutely amazing! The trails were quite rugged and not at all maintained and mostly ridden by mountain bikers (me back then) and horses but they were beautiful. Very quiet with tons of deer, regular bear sightings, bobcats, and plenty of other critters.

As a matter of fact I keep my horse about 3 miles from the Watershed entrance, towards the east end of Novelty Hill Rd - near Saddle Rock Stables and San Sebastian Equestrian. I haven't ridden Lily in the Watershed yet because a) she is not an experienced trail horse and I'd like to go with others who are experienced (and patient!) and b) we don't have a horse trailer and I have no desire to ride along Novelty Hill Rd!!

There is supposedly going to be some trails built in the Redmond Ridge East development and that would be perfect because the entrance will only be a couple of blocks from my MIL's place. Maybe some day we'll bump into each other!!

Happy Trails!!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

New Horse Mom,

Heck, we're practically neighbors! I board in Fall City at the NW Natural Horsemanship Center.

If we're talking about the same place in Redmond Ridge, they do have a few miles of trails there. They're wide, smooth and very nice, Not many bikes or hikers either!

I rode there a couple of weeks ago. Here's a link to more info there
Redmond Ridge Park in Redmond, Washington


----------

